# How big was your mini puppy at 9 weeks?



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

My toy was 2lbs at that age and is now 11lbs. Judging from wht my standard is now, she was probably around 9 1/2lbs. Your baby seems a good weight


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My toys were about 4 lbs at that age. They are 10 months old now and weigh 8 and 11 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce was the smallest at 2 1/ 2lbs. At 9 weeks. Now at just under 10 months she is 11.4lbs. for the last 2 months.

Her brothers and sister were over 4 at 8 weeks


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Tia my mini was 3.8 lb at 9 weeks. She is still a very small mini at 7 months,more the size of a toy really. Her mum and dad were average size minis though,so I don't know why she is so small.







This photo was taken at 9 weeks.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Tia now weighs 10lb at 7 and a half months old. She is about 10 and a half inches tall.







This photo was taken last week(she is in heat so that's why shes wearing panties!)


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Thanks all!!*

I think she's grown in the past few days actually. Here I am up at 5:30 in the morning....just gave Madeline her breakfast and took her out for the second time. First time to pee when we woke up, and then well, you know. It's so much fun having a new puppy....I think! You're forever chasing them around wondering if they have to go out....whew! It's like having a 2-yr old child....forever! Uh oh. It's been a while since I had a baby puppy and I'd forgotten what a workout it is....HA! This is Day 5 and she gets more active, agile and confident each day. She already comes to her name. We call her Lena for short. As much as I love the name Madeline, I think it's too much to learn for a baby. Lena is just right. Well, another day, another adventure. I'm a daily swimmer and I haven't had a swim since we got her. I'm determined to fit that in during a puppy nap today.:act-up:


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Bless the new poodle mommies of the world!!! The whole world now revolves around that bundle of love. No matter how big they get ( I have a 15 month spoo and a nearly 8 month toy) it is the most rewarding adventure to be on. Mmmm love puppy breath and sleepy cuddles


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I remember those early days well! My beautiful 10 year old chilled out standard poodle had died in March,and we hated being dog less so much within 6 weeks we not only had an 8 month old standard poodle puppy but an 8 week old miniature poodle puppy too!
Obviously having an older dog was so easy and I always used to say to hubby how I was dreading losing him and having to start all over again! Tia used to wake up and need a wee at half 6, which wasn't too bad! She went all night from 10 ish till half 6,and because she slept with us on our bed as soon as she started moving about I knew she needed the loo. By the time she was 4 months old she was going through till half 7, and would have gone later if I hadn't been getting up at that time. They seem to grow as you look at them don't they! I love the name Lena.


----------

